# Any advise on Ziwipeak food



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Haven't been on in a while so first I'd like to wish everyone a Healthy Happy New Year!!

Now if I can ask you lovely ladies for some help.
Sasha has been on strike with my home cooking.
The pet store recommended ZiwiPeak and gave me a sample.
She LOVES it, at least this week.

Does anyone feed their fluff ZiwiPeak?
Is it as good as the pet store says?

Any advise or opinions would be so helpful.

Thanks!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't feed Ziwi Peak myself but think it an excellent food. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic food. I have several customers dogs doing very well on it. It's one of my better sellers.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been feeding Ziwi Peak for a couple years now. I do NOT feed it by it by itself though since it's so high in protein and fat. I feed a combo of a homecooked type food and mix in some ziwi peak. I feel like the ziwipeak is so packed with nutrients that it's great to include in the diet, but I don't feel confortable with it being their total diet.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you,

Does anyone know how many ounces a 5 lb fluff should get daily? The package gives info for an 11 lb dog and I divided, but I don't want to over feed. I didn't know it was high in protein and fat. 

Michelle- 
That is a good idea since I have always home cooked. How much Ziwipeak do you add to the food daily?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

waggybaby said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Does anyone know how many ounces a 5 lb fluff should get daily? The package gives info for an 11 lb dog and I divided, but I don't want to over feed. I didn't know it was high in protein and fat.
> 
> ...


I do about half and half. I'd say depending on the dog they get like 15 pieces or so per meal. I just kindof eyeball it.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Michelle


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sophie's been on Ziwipeak for the last couple of months, and she's doing fine on it. She's on the venison and fish formula.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

Dex loves it I mix it in with his now or acana kibble for his dinner


----------

